# Commercial Snow Plowing Needed! [New York, Missouri, Wisconsin]



## PaulSam (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello folks,

I manage a number of popular Convenience Stores throughout the US and am looking for new Snow Plowing companies in the cities below. Please let me know if your company can offer services in these areas and we can talk about getting you setup! 

BRONX, NY
SPRINGVALLEY, NY
STONYPOINT, NY
AUBURN, NY
FULTON, NY
ALLEGANY, NY
OLEAN, NY
PORTVILLE, NY
MADISON, WI
ARNOLD, MO
MARYLANDHEIGHTS, MO
CHARLACK, MO
MEHLVILLE, MO
MAPLEWOOD, MO
INDEPENDENCE, MO
KANSASCITY, MO


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Subscribed.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

mark oomkes;2039560 said:


> subscribed.......


x2...........


----------



## PaulSam (Oct 19, 2015)

Mark Oomkes;2039560 said:


> Subscribed.......





1olddogtwo;2039577 said:


> x2...........


Thanks guys. Hopefully I can come up with a few leads here. The customers in these particular cities were not happy with their previous contractors and are looking for new ones.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why weren't they happy?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

PaulSam;2039557 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I manage a number of popular Convenience Stores throughout the US and am looking for new Snow Plowing companies in the cities below. Please let me know if your company can offer services in these areas and we can talk about getting you setup!
> 
> ...


You can try using the SIMA directory for professionals in those areas.

http://www.sima.org/hireapro/sima-member-search


----------



## PaulSam (Oct 19, 2015)

Mark Oomkes;2039589 said:


> Why weren't they happy?


Mark, I dont know offhand. I dont work directly with the clients I work on the contractor side. My guess would be cost or performance.

Its an easy work scope they are looking for. Trigger is every 3 inches.. want cost per times on site to plow the 3 inches.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thanks, you just answered my question.


----------



## PaulSam (Oct 19, 2015)

Camden;2039599 said:


> You can try using the SIMA directory for professionals in those areas.
> 
> http://www.sima.org/hireapro/sima-member-search


Thanks! I had stumbled across the SIMA site last week and have been using it since. Good tool they have there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's going well so far.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

3 inches is a mighty high trigger for a account that has a lot of foot traffic...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PaulSam;2039600 said:



> Mark, I dont know offhand. I dont work directly with the clients I work on the contractor side. My guess would be cost or performance.
> 
> Its an easy work scope they are looking for. Trigger is every 3 inches.. want cost per times on site to plow the 3 inches.


Well, performance is going to suck if one waits until there is 3" of snow, compacted by constant traffic, vehicle and foot.

Pricing is also going to suck, because if you want me to beat the crap out of my plow and truck plowing 3" of hardpack, you're going to pay for it.

Last, this late in the season most decent contractors are going to be almost booked up. At least in normal snowfall areas. Basically, what I am saying is, you're late to the party. And I don't know how many professionals are going to accept a 3" trigger on a 24/7 site. But that's just me.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

PaulSam;2039600 said:


> Its an easy work scope they are looking for. Trigger is every 3 inches.. want cost per times on site to plow the 3 inches.


Sounds easy eh? It might to someone on the outside, or to those whose motivation is cost savings and passing on liabilities...but it's not easy to professional snow & ice managers. That spec does not support industry standards or best practices in any aspect.

Until your client steps up with normal and safe expectations I can almost certainly guarantee they will continue to be frustrated and unhappy with the contractors they choose. They can be thankful there is still a very low barrier of entry into this industry...'cause that's who their going to be dealing with a spec like that.

Good luck to you Mr. Paul. You'll need it sir.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

They may be better to have a sale on ho ho's and natural ice 24 ozs cans. That will increase your lot traffic and you can just pack the snow down and not even plow


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Can't pm you but I'm in spring valley and stony point 
What u got


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;2039685 said:


> Well, performance is going to suck if one waits until there is 3" of snow, compacted by constant traffic, vehicle and foot.
> 
> Pricing is also going to suck, because if you want me to beat the crap out of my plow and truck plowing 3" of hardpack, you're going to pay for it.
> 
> Last, this late in the season most decent contractors are going to be almost booked up. At least in normal snowfall areas. Basically, what I am saying is, you're late to the party. And I don't know how many professionals are going to accept a 3" trigger on a 24/7 site. But that's just me.


They'll call you though if they decide they want any service under 3'' and you can get there within 1 hour. yeah, ok, i'll make sure that I pull trucks off of jobs with realistic specs to service the "occasional" customer, or have a few extra trucks sitting around for that 5 times a year we get over 3'' at a time. I tried explaining this to them, and offering a fixed seasonal rate at realistic triggers last year, but to no avail. we have a good relationship with the facilities management company dealing with landscape maintenance, but the snow side never works out, didn't even bother trying this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Longae29;2040055 said:


> They'll call you though if they decide they want any service under 3'' and you can get there within 1 hour. yeah, ok, i'll make sure that I pull trucks off of jobs with realistic specs to service the "occasional" customer, or have a few extra trucks sitting around for that 5 times a year we get over 3'' at a time. I tried explaining this to them, and offering a fixed seasonal rate at realistic triggers last year, but to no avail. we have a good relationship with the facilities management company dealing with landscape maintenance, but the snow side never works out, didn't even bother trying this year.


But, but, the specs are easy.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I was going to chime in, but I think you all said everything I was thinking! That trigger is a lawsuit waiting to happen! (maybe that's why they need someone new! haha)


----------



## Backwell (Sep 1, 2015)

We cover Auburn and Fulton NY. Please send me a message if you still have a need in those areas or email me ron[at]upstatereo.nyc


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Backwell;2055940 said:


> We cover Auburn and Fulton NY. Please send me a message if you still have a need in those areas or email me ron[at]upstatereo.nyc


Really? You want to be involved with that? You should just work for USM. The outcome will be the same.


----------



## Backwell (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey, new to this site and just learning about the national servicers. What is negative about this situation?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

NSPs are the worst. They're lowballers, and they'll find any way they can to not pay you. This place is a 24/7 store with a 3" trigger. As people above have posted, that place will be nothing but hard pack that is impossible to scrape clean. Find a local, honest contractor to work for that has a good reputation. Not someone (the OP) that won't post their company name. Don't be so eager to jump into situations, that's where you'll get hurt the worst.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I assuming they want the walks done also. They built a new Dollar General in our town and are slow to clean their lot, I'm sure they just try to call someone when the snow starts. The biggest issue they have is with the big automatic double sliding entry doors, between the heat being release from the store and the foot traffic dragging crap in & out, it turns into a skating rink within 10-15 feet of the door. They had several falls last year that required EMS to be called, I'm surprised they haven't been sued.

A 3" trigger is a little late to the game.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

These convenience stores are usually a big pain anyways. Most of them the guy that pays is not on sight and could give a fat rats a$$ whats going on. Just worried about there share and most of the time some of yours and never pay close to on time.

Furthermore usually you have a employee supposed to clean the walks and they want to clean them when your gone. Now your performance sucks. Not to mention the snow wizard behind the register telling you how and when to do your job.

I once lost a job for $10.00 dollars and the guy had no snow liability's or WC.
Thanks for the opportunity. No thanks.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I talked to the employees at the Dollar General and it was just like you said, the guy who could authorize the job wasn't on site and couldn't be reached. The workers used all the ice melt they had in the store trying to keep it clear but didn't have enough.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I know we might be getting a little off topic, hope you find the contractors you need. I'm about 35 miles east of Independence and will relay the info to some contractors here but I doubt they will travel that far. They're mostly small business owners and work locally.


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mike_;2056088 said:


> I know we might be getting a little off topic, hope you find the contractors you need. I'm about 35 miles east of Independence and will relay the info to some contractors here but I doubt they will travel that far. They're mostly small business owners and work locally.


3" trigger is ridiculous for convenience stores. By the time 3" falls it will be packed down solid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plowboy87;2056681 said:


> 3" trigger is ridiculous for convenience stores. By the time 3" falls it will be packed down solid.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Is the site in the Bronx still available?


----------

